# Mode conversation mails



## Gladjessca (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Connaissez vous une application de gestion de boîtes mails où l'on peut désactiver le mode conversation ?

C'est impossible sur Gmail ni Mail, mais pour une utilisation professionnelle ce mode est juste un gros problème. 

D'avance merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

Gladjessca a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Connaissez vous une application de gestion de boîtes mails où l'on peut désactiver le mode conversation ?
> 
> ...


faux
*menu  Mail/presentation
* dé*cocher "organiser par conversation"

*gmail/parametres/generaux
cocher   vue en conversation *non*


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> faux
> *menu  Mail/presentation
> * dé*cocher "organiser par conversation"
> 
> ...



De quoi partes-tu 
Cette présentation par défaut en mode conversation me gène aussi, et je n'ai rien trouvé non plus dans les réglages de mail pour la désactiver.
Les autres clients mail dont on parle beaucoup sont Mailbox, mais qui souffre de la même présentation non désactivable (à moins d'une option mystérieuse qui m'aurait échappée) et Mail pilot, que je n'ai pas testé en raison des avis très défavorables (associés au prix...).
Il te reste les multiples clients Webmail, mais bon...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2013)

c'est pourtant clair
pour mail
dans les anciens OS  c'etait  toujours  via les preferences Mail ( onglet presentation)
dans les recents c'est directement au menu Mai/presentation

et concernant gmail
c'est dans les réglages generaux


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pourtant clair
> pour mail
> dans les anciens OS  c'etait  toujours  via les preferences Mail ( onglet presentation)
> dans les recents c'est directement au menu Mai/presentation
> ...




Après un coup de flou, je pense que j'ai compris.
On est dans le forum iDevices, et App pour iOS, pas OSX... 
Effectivement, dans OSX, tu as toutes les libertés que tu veux. Ce n'est hélas pas le cas en ce qui concerne mail pour iOS, dont il est question ici (enfin, j'imagine, vu le forum).


----------

